
Ask HN: Specialization - __glibc_malloc
Hi HN. For my first internship I worked for a Microsoft shop. I don&#x27;t want to work with MSFT technologies. I&#x27;m not sure why. The MS stack isn&#x27;t attractive to me. I prefer the Linux stack of web servers, etc. How can I avoid getting stuck being another C# MS dev stuck in MS shops for my career?
======
jerf
Take it off your resume, and start applying for jobs. Take advantage of the
fact that most people assume your resume is complete. That's the approach I
took. I've played with a lot of technologies and the ones I don't care to get
stuck working with 40+hrs/week simply never make it on to the resume.

If you need to buff the resume so you've got concrete skills in another stack,
well, you'll need to do that first then.

------
tarr11
You are right to be thinking about this now. Once you start on a path, it can
be hard to switch (as much based on financial considerations as technical
ones)

Can you get an internship at a company where the platform appeals more to your
interests?

